# Looking for an r34 gtr



## AndiR (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi guys I’m looking for an r34 gtr either for sale in the Uk or to import but who’s the best people to deal with 
Thanks in advance


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Have a search on pistonheads. HJA I guess most would say, JDM imports etc 

depends on what type & budget 

easily £140k these days


----------



## AndiR (Oct 30, 2021)

Tried hja but they don’t reply


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

What colour spec are you after ? Feel free to message I may know an owner or can point you in the right direction


----------



## AndiR (Oct 30, 2021)

matty32 said:


> What colour spec are you after ? Feel free to message I may know an owner or can point you in the right direction


Messaged you


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

There's a UK Spec AR2 fully restored car available for £149,995 at the moment.









Active Red UK R34 GT-R For Sale in England


Nissan Skyline GT-R Registry. Information on VIN, Production, Models, Colours and more!




gtr-registry.com


----------



## AndiR (Oct 30, 2021)

9TR said:


> There's a UK Spec AR2 fully restored car available for £149,995 at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iv seen that, really really nice but it’s red!
Iv only ever owned one red car and hate the colour so sold it after 6 days, just couldn’t live with it


----------



## StuFord (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## AndiR (Oct 30, 2021)

StuFord said:


> View attachment 270443
> View attachment 270443


Not on Facebook anymore, get the feeling it was a scam


----------



## StuFord (Aug 11, 2014)

Ahh not on Facebook either tbh someone sent me it the other day


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Suggest you ring HJA, suspect they get thousands of time wasting emails so only respond if someone contacts them direct.


----------



## furiousgta (Oct 8, 2008)

I just found a great car on Auto Trader:





Auto Trader UK - New and Used Cars For Sale


Find your next car with Auto Trader UK, the official #1 site to buy and sell new and used cars. Over 400,000 cars online. Simple, easy, quick!




www.autotrader.co.uk






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

AndiR said:


> Tried hja but they don’t reply


Don't reply?


Contact them via Instagram or Facebook, or telephone them - numbers are on their website - I visited last week and they had 4 x R34's for sale - 1 now sold - so 3 left.

GLWTS


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

i have 3 available

prices are £ 150k , £130k and have one arriving very shortly at £115,000

please drop me a message of directly on 07590106520


----------



## Maty D (Nov 2, 2021)

The prices of the r34 are unreal make me wish I would of brought one when back in the day when the prices where sensible.
Don't think the r35 will ever get to be as collectable maybe a nismo?


----------



## C11auu (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi mate my R34 should be up for sale by end of year. Just carried out a full under body restoration. It’s an amazing spec’d car


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

Send me a Pn if you interessed in an R34 Gtr V-spec Mp


----------



## Wazza (Dec 24, 2021)

Did you ever find yourself a r34 gtr, got a white 1 for sale, very clean and totally standard


----------

